# Coach in N. Idaho?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

USA Archery has a coach locator by state and level of certification. Many of these coaches take both compound and recurve students. Give the closest level 3 or 4 coach a call and they will be able to help you. If they don't work with your style of shooting, they can tell you who does.

http://www.teamusa.org/usa-archery/coaching/find-an-instructor-or-coach

Not all of the best coaches are certified, especially compound coaches. But it's a good place to start.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------

